# Should I Over Feed My Manny?



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

my manny eats usually twice a day. super mealworms or talapia. my question is when i feed him mealworms he will continue eating until i stop feeding. i tested this theory out and got all the way up to 10 worms in that sitting and he already ate talapia 5 hours earlier. and these are not small worms. the manny is about 6-7 inches. my question should i just keep giving it to him until he refuse to eat anymore or should i limit it. i know the more they eat the more they sh*t, which can affect water params. i dont know if he is just eating because he dont want the worms in his tank or he is just that hungry.

he is in a tank that is 80 degrees with no power head at the moment.

what should i do in this situation?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

He doesnt need to eat multiple times per day. I would feed him once every other day until he no longer accepts any more food.


----------

